# CO and KS hunting road trip



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

After hunting the Dove opener near Graham TX, Dash and I will be headed on an all public land hunting road trip north from there. First to the Rio Grande NF a few days for blue grouse and trout south of Southfork CO, may or may not make a couple day stop in the LaVeta Spanish Peaks area on the way. My try to find a place with Band Tailed Pigeons for a bonus hunt there or look or maybe towards Pagosa. Then staying a few days north of Steamboat in Medicine Bow Rout NF and hunting Sage Grouse, Snipe, Rail, Dove around the North Park. Have sharptail permits for south of Steamboat as well. Then to the Cedar Bluff Western Kansas area to hunt Teal on the lake and Prairie Chickens on the south side of that zone. And last there is a slight chance I could swing back through OK for a resident goose hunt on one of the Western OK lakes. Just depends on how the hunting goes in KS. I will be on my own maybe half the trip. Another Vizsla and his human on the rest. If anyone on the forum is from these areas or happens to be hunting in one of those areas next month shoot me a pm.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sniper said:


> After hunting the Dove opener near Graham TX, Dash and I will be headed on an all public land hunting road trip north from there. First to the Rio Grande NF a few days for blue grouse and trout south of Southfork CO, may or may not make a couple day stop in the LaVeta Spanish Peaks area on the way. My try to find a place with Band Tailed Pigeons for a bonus hunt there or look or maybe towards Pagosa. Then staying a few days north of Steamboat in Medicine Bow Rout NF and hunting Sage Grouse, Snipe, Rail, Dove around the North Park. Have sharptail permits for south of Steamboat as well. Then to the Cedar Bluff Western Kansas area to hunt Teal on the lake and Prairie Chickens on the south side of that zone. And last there is a slight chance I could swing back through OK for a resident goose hunt on one of the Western OK lakes. Just depends on how the hunting goes in KS. I will be on my own maybe half the trip. Another Vizsla and his human on the rest. _*If anyone on the forum is from these areas or happens to be hunting in one of those areas next month shoot me a pm.*_


glad you added "a pm" to the last bit John ha ha! have a great time fella, sounds like a real blast


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like a great way to kick off the season.
Dash will return home a seasoned birddog.
Look forward to the pictures of Dash, Blue, and some Prairie Chickens.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a few days after I get back, Eddie, Adeles husband might be borrowing Dash to take to Montana for several days of hunting with a few other V dogs. It's a good year to be Dash. He will very much get seasoned this year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had figured it had to be someone near and dear to your heart to let Dash go without you. Now I understand completely, Dash would be with family.


----------

